# Help I Can Not Connect My Bt Homehub To My Laptop



## nivlacf1 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have bt home hub broadband i can connect my desktop pcs by ethernet and by wireless, they both work on wireless, just only have 1 pci card, so i know the hub is ok. the problem i am having is..... i have a packard bell easy note, it is running windows me, and i can not seem to get it to connect to the hub. i have d-link wireless cardbus i changed it to adhoc as i read some where they run on this,it seems to pick up the hub but no internet connection i think it will be somthing simple to do with setting it all up but i am no computer whizz so i would be very greatfull of any help to get my notebook on the internet. thanks to all in advance
cal.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do not post multiple threads on the same issue.


----------

